# liquid inc.



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2003)

wer hat bekanntschaft mit liquid inc. aus der usa gemacht
0190062000 komtel, ina germany vorsicht einwahl für
13 sek. 39 euro.hat jemand eine ahnung wo und was ich mir
da für einen dialer eingefangen habe.
wer kann ähnliches berichten.
wo und wie findet man diesen dialer im internet ?.
was wird hier geboten ? habe nix gesehen.ist das ein sex-service?
wer weiss mehr ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dialerfucker (12 Januar 2003)

...hier gibt es Informationen zu Komtel:
http://www.komtel.net/fest/mehr_0190.html

Ob da nun ein Dialer auf dem Rechner installiert ist, muss man selbst rauskriegen...hilfreich die Informationen bei dialerhilfe.de   
z. B.: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/faq.php


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Januar 2003)

http://eurodial.com/de/impressum.php hab ich gleichmal auf die Rasche gefunden, so dass davon auszugehen ist, dass da ein Dialer der "Adult-Branche" dahintersteckt.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2003)

*Einwahl unter 0190026000*

hallo yvonne, habe ebenfalls für eine solche Einwahl Kosten in Höhe von
ca. 48 Euro in Rechnung gestellt bekommen, sofort Widerspruch einge-
legt. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. In-
haber des Anschlusses ist ein gew. mike.moore usa. INA-Germany bestreitet, daß der Anschluß nicht bewußt angewählt wurde, wie soll´s auch anders sein. Ich recherchiere weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2003)

*liquid inc. usa*

hallo ulli !!!!!
Hast du vielleicht eine ahnug wie die seite hieß  auf der du zu dieser zeit warst ,als die verbindung zustande kam.ordner verlauf vielleicht,brauche unbedingt irgendwelche hinweise um den dialer im internet zu finden.habe nämlich keine beweise da ich meine festplatte formatiert habe.nun suche ich die nadel im heuhaufen .
Mir helfen auch mehrere adressen weiter,wenn du nicht genau weist von welcher seite die 
Nummer angewählt wurde.nenne mir bitte irgendwas das mir weiterhelfen könnte.weist du eventuell wie der dialer hieß.für irgendwelche hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen. :holy:    :evil: 
Bitte informiere mich über deine weiteren nachforschungen .mail *[email protected]*  momentan bei mir:habe nicht gezahlt  rechnung vom7.12.02 bis heute noch keine mahnung oder irgendwas .ina germany telefonat : ich soll direkt mit liquid inc.  usa in verbindung  treten.aber ob das einen sinn hat bezweifel  ich, können die deutsch ? ina sagt sie hat keine ahnung sie vermieten die nummer nur weiter.Wer mahnt mich wegen der nicht zahlung an ? komtel ina oder die usa firma?Wie lange hat man zeit widerspruch einzulegen?muss ich auch bei der firma über dem grossen teich widerspruch einlegen. Auslandsporto!!!!!!! Per mail ?bei wem hast du widerspruch eingelegt telekom komtel ina oder usa firma?
stopt den wahnsinn!!!!! 0    :tröst:  :bussi: yvonne :roll:


----------



## Torian (30 Januar 2003)

*Re: liquid inc. usa*

viele Fragen...

Also prinzipiell würde ich bei meinem Netzbetreiber (Telekom) angeben, welche Posten der Rechnung ich nicht bezahle, begründet natürlich.
Um am Ende vor Gericht glaubwürdig zu erscheinen, würde ich auch an die anderen Beteiligten Beschwerden schreiben. Inter*** z.B. hat bei sehr kurzer Einwahl (glaube <50 Sek.) auch schon mal auf Forderungen verzichtet.
Bei der US-Firma würde ich mich zuerst mal per Mail beschweren. Wenn die antworten prima. Mails lassen sich vor Gericht aber leider nur schwer nachweisen, da sie beliebig gefälscht werden können, wenn die Antworten wirkt es natürlich glaubwürdiger, bin aber kein Jurist. Wenn du einen Zeugen hast der bestätigen kann, dass du die Mail geschrieben+abgeschickt hast ist das natürlich gut.


Prinzipiell musst du erst gegen den *gerichtlichen* Mahnbescheid Einspruch einlegen. Tust du dies nicht so erkennst du die Zahlungspflicht rechtlich an. Widersprichst du so muss sich der Kläger entscheiden, ob er das Geld abschreibt oder vor Gericht geht.

Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass die deutsche Firma das Geld eintreiben wird, die ausländischen Firmen sind zwar im sicheren Ausland, aber von dort aus macht das Geldeintreiben nicht so viel Spaß.
Zumindestens liest man sonst hier im forum, dass Spanische Firmen über deutsche Firmen (die in der 0190-Kette davor ist) das Geld eintreiben.

Gruß 
Horst

Ansonsten Grundlektüre:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html
und
http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer/schaden.php?p=0|59|
und z.B. Standardschreiben gibt es hier
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Januar 2003)

*Tipp*

@ yvonne


Verfahrensschritte bei Dialer-Befall



1. Zivilrechtliches Vorgehen


Schreiben an den Provider ( Telekom, Arcor oder wie sie immer heißen).


Guckst Du da nach Muster, guckst Du hier:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Falls Mahnbescheide kommen, Widerspruch einlegen. Nichtstun heißt akzeptieren.

2. Strafrechtliche Schritte

Den Dailer-Betrieber  wegen Betrug § 263 StGB anzeigen.

Gegen jeden der das Geld für den Betrüger eintreiben will, egal wer es ist Provider, Clearing-House, Inkasso-Büro oder Rechtsanwälte, die Strafanzeige gegen den Dailer-Betreiber um Geldwäsche § 261 StGB erweitern.

Guckst Du da nach Muster, guckst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Im ersten Posting geht’s zum Download.

Den Sachverhalt Eures Falles wahrheitsgemäß - nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen - aufschreiben, Beweise sichern, die braucht Ihr vor allem in zivilrechtlichen Verfahren, im strafrechtlichen wird es die Polizei machen. Sie hat es aber gern, wenn die Beweise schon aufbereitet sind (Dialer und Screenshots auf Diskette, ebenso die Ankündigungs-Mail)

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2003)

yvonne schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat bekanntschaft mit liquid inc. aus der usa gemacht
> 0190062000 komtel, ina germany vorsicht einwahl für
> 13 sek. 39 euro.hat jemand eine ahnung wo und was ich mir
> da für einen dialer eingefangen habe.
> ...


Hallo Yvonne, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem. ich bin allerdings bisher auch nicht weitergekommen.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

hallo yvonne,
bisher weiß ich noch nicht, welche Seite für die Einwahl maßgebend ge-
wesen sein soll. Evt. ein sog. Hinweis auf eine angebliche Sicherheits-
lücke im PC. Sobald ich etwas genaueres weiß, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

yvonne und werner,
könnt Ihr sagen, wann diese Verbindung über Euren PC zustande gekommen sein soll (Datum, Uhrzeit, Dauer der Verbindung) In meinem Fall hat die Verbindung genau 2 Minuten und 21 Sekunden gedauert. Die gleiche Zeitdauer auch bei Hank, der dafür berappen soll.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2003)

*0190062000*

hallo! 8) 
die verbindung kam zustande:
08.11.02 03.30:46 00:00:13 sek.
nettobetrag 38,97 euro mwst. 16% 6,24 euro = 45,21 euro
aber wofür ??????
  :bigcry: 
yvonne


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2003)

Hallo Ulli,

bei mir war es der 24.11. mit 16 sekunden.  Ich habe aber im Forum Teltarif.de interessante Beiträge gefunden (siehe unten). Dies ist zwar eine andere Nummer und ein anderer Provider, aber der Dienstleister ist liquid inc. Damit erklärt sich auch, dass keiner der Betroffenen eine Spur auf dem Rechner findet. Die gleiche Masche wie bei Ina läuft über Goodlines und Eurodial.

Gruss
Werner

Goodlines / 0190874382
Hat jemand die URL?

Ich habe den Dialer inzwischen ausfindig gemacht. Es handelt sich um eine besonders hinterhältige .dll/.exe-Kombination, die die bestehende Verbindung unterbricht und sich sofort selbst wieder ins Netz einwählt, dafür aber die 0190-Nummer nimmt. Die DFÜ-Einstellungen bleiben unverändert.

Die .exe-Datei, die sich vom Netz im Hintergrund auf den Rechner lädt, installiert im Windows-Verzeichnis die Datei xdm.dll. Dann unterbricht es die Online-Verbindung, wählt sich in Sekunden neu unter der 0190-Nummer ein (man merkt ggf. nicht einmal eine Unterbrechung der Internet-Verbindung) und löscht sich beim nächsten Windows-Start selbst von der Festplatte.

Inzwischen wird gegen den bekannten Nutznießer der Nummer von der Kripo ermittelt. Nur die Herkunfts-URL ist mir noch unklar. Die bräuchte ich aber für die Ermittlungen der Kripo.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke!


----------



## simonegroh (3 Februar 2003)

*liquid.inc*

Hallo,
habe ebenfalls 1x20, 1x57 sekunden 019006200 angewählt (nicht wissentlich). 2x 39,99 Euro netto. Post von KomTel (bez. vom Inkassountenehmen der Kom Tel, und Info die Nummer sei vermietet an INA Germany. Der Dialer bei mir hieß x-finder (wohl eine versaute Suchmaschiene). Versuche die Sache ebenfalls zu rekonstruieren. Weiß jemand, woher der Dialer kam?
Was hat das Ganze mit liqid.inc zu tun? 
Hab ich da was verpaßt?
Gruß Sim


----------



## simonegroh (3 Februar 2003)

*liquid con*

Hi Yvonne,
hast Du weitere Infos zu 0190 062000 und zum x-finder?
Stellt auch KomTel/ Creditreform bei Dir dir Rechnung?
Gruß sim


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2003)

*Liquid/Anygate*

Hallo Yvonne,
ich habe auch die Bekanntschaft mit der Fa. Liquid Inc. gemacht. Ich werde aber bereits von den Rechtsanwälten Seiler & Koll. aus Heidelberg gemahnt. Nach diversem Schriftverkehr mit der Telekom und dtms (nexnet) habe ich jetzt auch Bekanntschaft mit der Firma Anygate GmbH aus Meerbusch gemacht. Hast Du, oder andere Leser, auch Erfahrungen mit Anygate? Ich melde mich am Mittwoch wieder im Forum


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2003)

@ suppa


Schau mal hier nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Gruß 

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2003)

*0190062000 liquid inc., komtel, ina*

Hallo suppa  
Bis jetzt werde ich von niemandem angemahnt.Es handelt sich bei mir um eine Rechnung  0 
vom 7.12.02  . Wie lange ist bei dir die Zeitspanne zwischen Rechnung und Mahnung.Gut dann weiss ich ja gleich mit wem ich in Zukunft  alles Bekanntschaft machen werde..

Frage an alle: Ich hatte die Komtel-kosten von der Telekomrechnug  abgezogen 45 Euro,
bekam dann Mahnung Telekom wegen 10,40 Euro . Telefonisch  konnte mir niemand  sagen wofür.Es sei hinfällig ich brauche eigentlich  nichts zu bezahlen .DENKSTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe nicht gezahlt.Dann Mahnstufe 2 wegen der 10,40 euro ,wieder Anruf  mehrmals 
weiterverbunden  bis endlich der 4. Mitarbeiter wusste ,dass diese 10,40 Euro schon an 
Komtel gegangen sind da Beträge anderer Anbieter aufgeteilt wurden.Obwohl ich der  Telekom  telefonisch und schriftlich mitteilte dass ich die Rechnung um den strittigen Betrag kürzen werde.Habe leider schon die 10,40 euro gezahlt .Mahnung stufe 2 Sperre Anschluss usw. hört sich immer schon ganz schön gefährlich an womit die drohen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Wenn die Inkassofirma mich dann anmahnt und die 45 euro haben will, ist dass ja zuviel
da ich schon 10,40 Euro gezahlt habe.Wie teile ich denen dass dann glaubwürdig mit?.   
Habe ich vorher eine Chance dass Geld von der Telekom wiederzubekommen?Laut Telekom 
hätte ich auf der Überweisung vermerken müssen wofür das Geld verwendet  werden darf!!!!
Also für welche Anbieter und für welche nicht???Genau wusste die Mitarbeiterin dass aber auch nicht.Woher soll ich dass dann aber wissen ?????  Wenn die Mitarbeiter es nicht einmal selbst wissenGerade wenn ich dass erst hinterher erfahre .Wahnsinn !!!Wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor???? :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :evil:  :roll:  :cry:  :cry: 
YVONNE!!!!!


----------



## simonegroh (5 Februar 2003)

Hallo Yvonne,
hattest Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Hat nur die Telekom die Rechnung gestellt? Überwiesen o. per Lasteinzug? Kannst Du das nochmal kurz darstellen, ist etwas verwirrend.
Danke Gruß Sim


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2003)

Hallo Sim :lol:     :holy: 

Hatte einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis,nur die Telekom hat Rechnung gestellt.
Meine Telekomrechnungen überweise ich bei der Sparkasse. Lasteinzug mache ich nicht,
schon als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme,damit ich immer erst sehen kann was ich überhaupt alles zahlen soll.Wie gesagt von Komtel und Ina Germany habe ich bis jetzt nur Nachricht über
den Endnutzer der 0190062000 Nummer liquid inc. ,ich solle mich mit dem in Verbindung 
setzten (USA) na toll !!! Ich hoffe dass ich die Sache jetzt ein bissel entwirrt habe.Ansonsten 
noch mal Fragen wenn noch Unklarheiten sein sollten.
GRUSS YVONNE !!

.Hier noch eine andere Frage: Auf meinem Rechner im Ordner c:\windows\dialer befindet sich Ordner Desktop (mit allem was dort drauf ist).lässt sich natürlich nicht löschen .Hat dass auch was mit einem dialer usw. zu tun und  wie kommt der Ordner desktop überhaupt dahin ?Habe ihn nicht da drin gespeichert.Wie kann ich dass wieder umändern?

 Yvonne :holy: 
 :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2003)

*Muster*

@ Yvonne,

Du kannst auch nachträglich die Verwendung festlegen in einem gesonderten Schreiben.

Weiter kannst Du den Betrag von einer späteren Rechnung abziehen. Du mußt dann nur die Aufrechnung erklären.

Mein Beispiel



> Deutsche Telekom AG
> Kundenniederlassung Berlin
> Buchhaltung 14
> Fax 08003301021
> ...




Der Jurist


----------



## simonegroh (6 Februar 2003)

Hallo Yvonne, Werner, Ulli und alle
hat jemand neue Infos?? Bitte hier mitteilen, das wäre super. Brauch immer noch Infos, woher der x-finder, der bei mir 0190062000 angewählt hat herkommt.
Yvonne, ich denke der Jurist hat genau den richtigen Weg für Dich geschildert. Zu Desktop im Ordner Dialer habe ich leider keine Ahnung.
Simone


----------



## Luckiman (7 Februar 2003)

*liquid inc*

hi @all

Also, hab das gleiche Problem:
Eine mir unbekannte Verbindung v. 16 sec. über die Komtel, INA Germany, und wohl auch liquid inc (0190-062000), dank Inkassogebühren jetzt eine Forderung von €69,22.

Vielleicht hab ich jetzt eine Spur zur web-site der Betrüger:
Ich habe vor einigen Monaten (lange bevor ich die unberechtigte Tel.-Abrechnung der Telekom bekam, da Verbindung v. 05.08. erst in der November-Abrechnung erschien) auf meinem Desktop ein unbekanntes Symbol gefunden und gelöscht. Unter den Favoriten war aber auch ein mir unbekannter Eintrag (offensichtlich zu einer Erotik-Seite), den ich niemals dort abgelegt habe!!!!
Glücklicherweise habe ich mir den link notiert (VORSICHT!)
jambalala.com/download.exe
beim download-hinweis ist der Anbieter jedoch angeblich eine Fa. central24.communications ?????
Jeder Klick auf die Adresse hätte mit Sicherheit den sofortigen download des dialers zu folge gehabt (ist mir eventuell einmal passiert).
Da ich mittlerweile 0190-Sperre und TDSL habe konnte ich eben ruhigen Gewissens die Seite (ohne das download.exe, versteht sich) aufrufen. Vorsicht! - Es öffnet sich trotzdem automatisch ein download-Fenster, man kann ihn einmal schliessen, bekommt dann aber eine Art Sicherheitshinweis, den man NICHT schliessen sondern nur bestätigen kann....teuflischer Betrug.

Ich vermute jetzt, dass es sich dabei um die Einwahlnummer (0190-062000) handeln könnte.

Hilft uns das weiter? - Wir könnten dann Beweisen, dass die user, die versehentlich auf eine Seite dieser Art geleitet wurden zum download regelrecht vergewaltigt wurden. Mein rechtsempfinden sagt mir, dass daher die Verbindung nicht rechtswirksam sein kann weil die eigene Willenserklärung definitiv nicht bewusst gegeben wurde.
Ansonsten wandere ich aus....

Was meint Ihr?

NACHTRAG: Bei einem erneuten Versuch, liess sich das Fenster dann plötzlich doch schliessen (???).


Gruss,
Luckiman


----------



## Luckiman (7 Februar 2003)

*liquid inc / eurodial*

News zu Liquid Inc.!

Hier die Adresse:

Liquid Inc.
1802 Carson City 

NV 89701 US

E-mail: info*liquidinc.com 


Aber der deutsche Service von Liquid Inc. heisst EURODIAL
ht*p://eur*dial.com/de/impressum.php


Gruss,
Lutz


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2003)

*0190062000 X-finder von Liquid Inc.*

Hallo  :lol:  :lol:  8)   
Hurra!Geschaft!!!
Ich habe jetzt den Dialer X-Finder, er wählt mit Sicherheit die 0190-062000 Nummer an.
 Vielen Dank Lutz für deinen Tipp habe das Teil auf w*w.jambalala.com (VORSICHT !)eingefangen.Dort geht’s zu den Teeny Twats! Musste  Zertifikat bestätigen stand schon irgendetwas von X-Finder drauf.Und schon ist ein neues weißes Symbol in der Taskleiste.  Auf dem Dialer steht unten links schön klein geschrieben der Preis pro Einwahl: 45 Euro / dann die Minute 0,95 Euro.Rechts ein  großer.   grüner Pfeil  „weiter „. Habe“ Dialer Control „Schutzprogram es hat die Einwahl dann auch verhindert,aber der X-Finder versucht es immer wieder sich einzuwählen ! Lässt sich einfach wieder entfernen,nistet sich aber mehrmals im Rechner ein.In DFÜ  Netzwerk steht er mit X-Finder und der besagten Nummer.

Lohnt sich eine Anzeige ? Der Preis steht drauf ,AGB s und man muss eigentlich auf weiter klicken!
Wie verirrt man sich auf solch eine Seite?Wurde man da hingeleitet?
Wenn ja wie ist die Rechtslage?
Das kann  nur jemand mit juristischen Kenntnissen beantworten.
Ich habe den Dialer auf Diskette .Mail:  [email protected] 

YVONNE !!!!!

_Link entschärft, bitte Nutzungsbestimmungen beachten!! Technofreak_


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Februar 2003)

@ Yvonne

Die Freude über den Dialer versteht ich. Deine Fragen nicht mehr. Schaue bitte weiter oben im Forum. Da habe ich Dir schon Hinweise gegeben.

Rechtsberatung ist nicht drin. Das dürfen nur Anwälte. Deshalb kannst Du hier nur Muster bzw. meine Erfahrungen lesen. Die richtigen Schlüsse für Deinen Fall musst Du selber ziehen.

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2003)

@Yvonne;

...Du hast diesen Thread begonnen. Wenn ich mir das so bis zum letzten Posting durchlese, hab ich ein merkwürdiges Gefühl.



> Lohnt sich eine Anzeige ? Der Preis steht drauf ,AGB s und man muss eigentlich auf weiter klicken!
> Wie verirrt man sich auf solch eine Seite?Wurde man da hingeleitet?
> Wenn ja wie ist die Rechtslage?



Eigentlich hast Du alles an Informationen, was frau/mann braucht, um sich zu wehren... and now?
 8)


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2003)

*0190062000 liquid inc. ,komtel,ina germany*

hallo!

bin aufgestanden und habe mich gewährt !
habe heute anzeige gegen liquid inc. und einen gewissen mike moore bei der police wegen computerbetrug erstattet .muss jetzt  noch zur kripo zu einem computerspezialisten.wer hat schon 2. mahnung von creditreform flensburg erhalten?gibt es irgendwas neues zu berichten?

YVONNE!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2003)

yvonne schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat bekanntschaft mit liquid inc. aus der usa gemacht
> 0190062000 komtel, ina germany vorsicht einwahl für
> 13 sek. 39 euro.hat jemand eine ahnung wo und was ich mir
> da für einen dialer eingefangen habe.
> ...


  

Hatten wir uns auch eingefangen. Steiten noch mit der Telekom.
Wir fanden einen Dialer namens stmtdlr.exe, "Hard Teens" mit der Nummer 0190 829941 , wird von der COLT Telecom GmbH, Frankfurt,
Herriotstraße 4 angeboten. :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2003)

Liquid Inc. 
Mr. Mike Moore 
[email protected] 
Tel. und Fax.: 001/305 675 2822 
15476 NW 77Court PMB 426 
Miami Lakes, Fl. 33016 - USA

Abmahnung mit Androhung einer Klage vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof an die Firma gesendet. Durchschrift + Beschwerde an Bundesministerin Frau Künast, Amerikanische Botschaft Referat Wirtschaftsbeziehungen, US-Gerichtshof D.C., Deutsche Telekom AG, Goodlines AG ist die Vergabestelle, FST.eV usw. gesendet > Schwub - Geld war wieder auf unser Konto.

Mahlzeit

P.S. Vor Ort recherchiert, es gibt dort keinen Moore in Miami Lakes, diese Anschrift wurde der Goodlines AG angegeben. Es ist eine Postoffice!


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2003)

Hehe liegt vielleicht daran das bei Ermittlungen herauskommen würde das der ganze Krempel aus Deutschland kommt, oder warum betreibt eine Firma aus Amerika einen Server in Deutschland(Köln, wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## Yvonne (7 April 2003)

*liquid inc. dialer-briefkastenfirma-USA*

Hallo! :argue: 
Wozu habe ich den mike moore überhaupt angezeigt wenn der nur ein pseudo ist.Ein glück das ich dort keinen brief (einschreiben) hingeschickt habe oder angerufen habe.Ina germany sagte mir die können sogar deutsch ich soll mich an die wenden.na toll!
ein glück von mir haben diese "menschen", die alle an solch einer betrugskette verdienen keinen eizigen penny bekommen.

mfg.  
Yve!


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2003)

*liquid inc - Betrug*

hallo ihr vielen,

wurde wie ihr auch von Telekom, KomTel, INA Germany & Liquid INC über den tisch gezogen.
die nummer 0190/062000 war dabei der schlüssel zur katastophe, habe mich (natürlich unfreiwillig) zweimal eingewählt (23.01 für 23 sek und 28.01 für 45 sek) und werde noch diese woche das schon via einzugsverfahren gezahlte geld zurückbuchen lassen (für geld das über einzugsverfahren gebucht wird existiert 6 wochen das recht auf widerspruch - sagt die bank).
mal schaun wer sich als erstes meldet

leider habe ich verlauf und tempVerzeichnis gelöscht und kann leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen wie es zur einwahl kommen konnte 
ich besitze aber noch eine (inzwischen isolierte und auf disk verbannte) Version des x-finders

laßt dieses forum nicht sterben und gruß aus berlin


----------



## Devilfrank (8 April 2003)

Ooooch solange es noch solche Lumpereien im Netz gibt, werden wir da sein.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2003)

*liquid inc*

Wir haben mit Mike Moore von Liquid inc auch Erfahrungen gemacht unter der Nummer 0910-893384. Wer wurde durch diese Nummer noch geschädigt?  Wir suchen die URL wo wir uns die eingefangen haben.


mfg

birgit


----------



## quintus (18 Mai 2003)

@ birgit

Ich hatte Ende März auch zwei Verbindungen zu der 0190/893384.  Kann leider  nichts zu der URL sagen. Ich hoffe, dass ich noch den Dialer sicherstellen kann. Mir ist nur bekannt, dass die Telekom den Anschluss weitervermietet hat. Vielleicht könntest Du ja mir den derzeitigen "Verfahrensstand" und deine Erkenntnisse mitteilen.

Grüsse

quintus


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

Habe ebenfalls Probleme mit dieser Nummer (190 893384). Wann habt ihr die Rechnung erhalten und wann war die Einwahl? Konnte jemand den Dialer sichern? ich konnte dies nämlich nicht  :evil:


----------



## ralf63 (25 Mai 2003)

Hat jemand noch den Dialer "stmtdlr.exe", von dem weiter oben die Rede war?
Dieser Dialer hat sich bei mir auf dem Desktop eingenistet und sich selbst ausgeführt. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist er verantwortlich für die 0190-Anwahl, derentwegen ich gerade mit der Telekom in Streit liege.  Die angewählte Nummer lautete: 0190872xxx (mehr war bislang nicht rauszukriegen).

Ich habe den Dialer vor einigen Wochen gelöscht, unwissend, dass ich damit möglicherweise wichtiges Beweismaterial vernichte.


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2003)

@Yvonne
Ein Doppelposting ist genug, dieses dritte ist gelöscht!
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2003)

(Ich hoffe mich nicht zu täuschen!) 0190893384 - diese Nummer gehört der WorldLines GmbH in Heppenheim und wurde am 01.04.2003 wegen bekannter Mängel im Contet von dem Betreiber abgeschaltet.
Bin leider etwas kurz angebunden - poste mal jemand anders, wie die User nun weiter verfahren sollen - die Anbietervergütungen werden jedenfalls vorübergehend in Heppenheim für die Widersprüche der User zurück gehalten.


----------



## major (6 Juli 2003)

@anna

kannste mir mal genau berichten, wer wann und wieso die Nummer denn abgeschaltet hat?

Steht dazu irgendwo was?

Gruß und Danke

major


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2003)

Antwort am kommenden Dienstag, sorry - muss mal in den Litaneien blättern, bin aber jetzt urlauben.
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

*0190893384*

Für die Nummer 0190893384 wurde mit Schreiben der WorldLines GmbH vom 27.06.2003 an das das Polizeipräsidum München (AZ: 8241-000282-03/3) bestätigt, dass die Nummer am 01.04.2003 abgeschaltet wurde.
Der User "Philip" hatte zwei URL an "anna" gesandt, wo auf den entsprechenden Seiten ein automatisierter Dialer (nicht FST-konform!) unter Einbindung verschiedener Premium-Rate-Nummern verfügbar war. Die o. g. Nummer war eine von zwei Falback-Nummern. Die genannten Sites sind seit dem 25.06.2003 nicht mehr mit dem Dialer von damals verfügbar. Der Dialer selbst trennte die bestehende Verbindung und baute eine eine eigene Verbindung ohne Anzeige der erforderlichen Informationen an den User auf.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2003)

*0190893384*

Hallo,

also besagte Gespräche fanden bei uns im März statt (zwischen 11 und 18.) Wir legten 2 mal Widerspruch ein gegen die Rechnung und zahlten nur den Telkomanteil der Rechnung. Da in unserem Fall Telekom irgendwie auch der Inkasso-eintreiber ist, wurde uns nach der 3 Mahnung der Anschluß lahm gelegt (Ende Mai) und wir konnten nur noch Anrufe entgegennehmen. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir einen Rechtsanwalt aufgesucht und dieser meinte wir sollten wiederkommen wenn das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren angedroht wird. Das haben wir vor 2 Wochen gemacht. Seit 2 Tagen telefonieren wir jetzt mit Arcor und werden dabei noch Geld sparen. Was bei der Telekomgeschichte rauskommen wird werde ich dann berichten.

Birgit


----------

